# Metro North Power mover.



## Amtrak Railfan (Apr 18, 2004)

Yesterday afternoon at the Tarrytown Train Station on the Hudson line I saw a Power mover with a MTA Metro North GP9 and a FL9 in the New Haven Paint and this Power mover was hading south and it was came from the Metro North Shops in Corton NY and I was happy because I saw this Power mover on a great Sunny day. And does somebody know why the MTA Metro North GP9 and the FL9 was runing yesterday afternoon on the Hudson line?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm just guessing here, since I don't know for sure.

My guess is that they were sending the engines back to the New Haven line. The Croton-Harmon shops do all of Metro North's heavy repair work and are the main engine repair/overhaul facility. So the engines were probably in Croton for some major work over the last few months.

Now that the work was finished, they were probably going back to the New Haven division.

I suppose that it's also possible that they were road testing the units to test the repairs.


----------

